# New book by Dr Sierra



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

I have just bought Dr. Mauricio Sierra's book on "Depersonalization". Although it is quite expensive (I got it for?42 off Amazon) it is excellent and well written in an easily understandable way. It goes through every aspect of DP and the various theories and the treatments being tried. He has covered everything and I felt very optimistic about the future when I had finished it. He mentions a new anticanniboid drug which is used as an adjunct to obesity but which may well be extremely effective in treating DP. He also refers to a kappa anti-opioid drug which I think may be in the pipeline. It is the kappa part of the antiopioids which are relevant to DP. Neither naxolone not naltrexalone are specific to this constituent and yet naxolone as an injection has caused the DP to remit completely in some of the subjects of an experiment in 2001 which Dr. Sierra describes. Well worth the money  
Graham


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh Lord, I'm so excited. My book is coming today or tomorrow. What is astounding is it is a Medical Text Book. I'll be showing it to my therapist my stupid medical resident and to my supervising psychiatrist. This it at the U. of M. Depression and Anxiety Center and I've been making waves about DP -- nearly screaming at people -- well not really -- at their lack of understanding.

Dr. Sierra's book REALLY gives this legitimacy. Expensive here. $72.00 US, but I got a discount for preordering like back in March. But it IS a medical textbook, not a "self-help" book. I don't mind the price.

Yeeee Haaah, on this. My greatest faith rests with the IoP. Sierra is the dude. And I don't think he or his staff will give up on us.

I'm thrilled too Graham.

Cheers, 
D :mrgreen:


----------

